# Logging mallet



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Got a bman 2 6 6 2,without instructions,what are the wires in the coal bunker for? Assume tender wiring or battery trailing car,does someone tell me the wiring code ,thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe this will help... near the end of the document

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/dwg/dwgs/82894.pdf


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg! Wire code and "customer use" but doesn't say what is which and for what?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So you have those 4 wires? I wonder if they are just unterminated at both ends? If so my guess would be for connecting functions or a different sound unit.

So, these 4 wires are loose in the bunker? Can you find these same 4 wires somewhere in the boiler?

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The illustration suggests what you are saying Greg. They come from nothing and go to nothing.

Andrew


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

just some wires in the bunker apparently attached to the PNPlay board (underneath) can't see where without taking things apart!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

did you peek inside the boiler? Anyway, I think it's either 4 wires threaded from one end to the other, or they are connected to some of the "extra" pins in the socket.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To me it looks like wires going from front to rear so one could hook up a motorized smoke unit to a decoder and not have to run your own wires..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan pretty much confirmed this on LSC.

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

4 wires with loose ends ,disassembled the 2 6 6 2 t ,added 5 more wires to install a sound unit and trailing battery car connection,eyeballed with a butcher's view the incense generator,will replace that eco puffer with 2 usa trains smoke units and a chuffed timed blower!


----------

